# AWV and Nursing Homes



## kbarron (Aug 13, 2013)

Can AWV be done in a Nursing Home setting?


----------



## kbarron (Aug 14, 2013)

Any takers on this. I seems to me that it would not qualify as they are in the facility. I can not find anywhere that states nursing homes visits are excluded.


----------



## bethdeak (Aug 14, 2013)

kbarron said:


> Any takers on this. I seems to me that it would not qualify as they are in the facility. I can not find anywhere that states nursing homes visits are excluded.



Is the patient on a MED A stay at a skilled level of care?  I would see if you could determine that. My concern would be that they would not cover an annual wellness exam if the patient had just discharged from the hospital into a skilled period of coverage.  If they are inpatient or outpatient on a part B stay then it might be covered.

http://www.cms.gov/Outreach-and-Education/Medicare-Learning-Network-MLN/MLNProducts/Downloads/AnnualWellnessVisit-ICN907786.pdf


----------



## kbarron (Aug 14, 2013)

Very helpful. Thanks for your input.


----------

